# 3.5tonne REGENT horsebox reviews



## Sheeny88 (13 January 2017)

Hi all,

I am looking to downsize from my 7.5t lorry to a 3.5t. Firstly I need to upgrade anyway as my current lorry is ancient! But also I travel alone (with one 16hh horse) so I think I'd feel more confident driving something smaller. I will of course check payload and hire a similar lorry to ensure my horse travel ok in this style lorry.

Unfortunately I don't have a £30k budget. The Regent lorries (based in Darwin) seem to be really reasonably priced from £14.5k up.

I rang and spoke a to man named Kent @ Regent to find out what would be included in the lowest spec lorry and it seems to cover all my "must haves". Which is great but I also worry about how it is so much cheaper than others.

I have read mixed reviews on the company, admittedly the few bad reviews are years old. I would just like to know peoples opinions/experiences either good or bad before I go any further.


----------



## cyberhorse (14 January 2017)

There is a thread on Regent in the tack room section at the moment. I have replied on there to a similar query. My advice would be to be very careful.


----------

